# Do you have an accent?



## thisistian (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm from the south coast of England, so I don't imagine I have an accent :3


----------



## lauraplays1 (Nov 20, 2016)

I have a really bad Scottish accent since I'm from the lowlands of Scotland owo


----------



## Capeet (Nov 20, 2016)

Kriittings Pritis frends! 

Jees ai h?v, ai h?v terripl Finis ?ksent. Duu not l??f ai ?m traijing mai pest.


----------



## Celine (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm from the south of England too! To me it seems like I don't have one, but other people might think I do lol


----------



## lauraplays1 (Nov 20, 2016)

i cant believe that i just got called english


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 20, 2016)

To yourself you don't have an accent but to other people you would, I have a normal American/Californian accent that's appropriate and normal for where I live.


----------



## A spooky ghost! (Nov 20, 2016)

I imagine I speak way too fast to have much of an accent. I pronounce certain words with an English accent because of my mother though☺


----------



## Capeet (Nov 20, 2016)

lauraplays1 said:


> i cant believe that i just got called english


Sori mai p?d, Skotis Priton frend.


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 20, 2016)

Everyone has an accent lmao.

I don't really know what mine is like though, I guess I have a London accent? But it's not posh at all lmao.


----------



## tumut (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm from Northeastern Pennsylvania, though I also lived outside of NYC for 7 years. As far as i'm concerned I just have a normal American accent without any real dialect.

Also what does posh even mean is that like hipsters but from England? I thought it just meant cool


----------



## Bilaz (Nov 20, 2016)

My accent is basically what sounds like 'no accent' to an American. This is because I grew up in Europe but I was taught to speak English with an American accent from a very young age because they wanted me grow up bilingual. Anyway the result is this odd 'tv standard-ish' American accent without any real regional distinction because I didn't grow up in the USA. Some Americans have told me they can't hear an accent (other than the obvious 'American' they mean), others have told me they can hear 'west-coast' but no more then that and I've also been told I have slight European influences (for example my r). Seriously it's just very flexible. Send me to live for two weeks with a Californian and I'll sound like them in no time. xD

Now for my other language... Man I have such a heavy South-Eastern accent from my country it sounds funny. xD Really, people from other parts of the country laugh when they hear me... I don't pronounce the words properly and even add some dialect words... Eh, I may have to work on that. ˆˆ


----------



## namiieco (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm from England, London but I don't really have a strong Londoner accent. It's just a regular I think.


----------



## hamster (Nov 20, 2016)

Celine said:


> I'm from the south of England too!


same
my voice is just really plain & boring


----------



## Fleshy (Nov 20, 2016)

Yeah, Scottish


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm from Bournemouth so I wouldn't say I do


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Nov 20, 2016)

I kind of do, it depends who I'm talking to...


----------



## Zireael (Nov 20, 2016)

Scottish I guess, but I've had so much exposure to my American friends that I've picked up their twang. I've been told I also sound English sometimes so idk? Guess it varies on my mood subconsciously, though apparently I sound more Scottish when talking to my parents or when I'm angry.


----------



## nintendoanna (Nov 20, 2016)

my parents are ukranian but i grew up in canada so i lost my accent over time since ukranian was my first language lol i can barely speak it now


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 20, 2016)

I have a London accent.


----------



## Relly (Nov 20, 2016)

Everyone has some sort of accent....


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 20, 2016)

Idk what kind of accent I have. It's some sort of mix of american and asian pronunciations. My friends in malaysia tell me that my malaysian is very korean sounding.


----------



## Pookie4557 (Nov 20, 2016)

Technically everyone has an accent, but to ourselves it'll just sound normal and like we don't have one. I don't know what mine would be called but I'm from the Midwest in America so I guess I have one of those (I don't wanna say exactly where I'm from and I imagine that a lot of states in the Midwest have different accents).


----------



## Oreoo (Nov 20, 2016)

I have a tiny japanese accent lol


----------



## Trystin (Nov 20, 2016)

Actually everyone has an accent. My mom went to Ireland and was on public transport and she was telling the driver how she loved the accents and he said "Accents? We don't have accents, you do!" And my mom got very confused since we are from Arizona lol.

So yeah I guess I do come at me bro


----------



## tae (Nov 20, 2016)

no accent, but when i was a child i had a speech impediment when it came to the pronounciation of my R's


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2016)

Some bizarre mix of Scottish and the Portsmouth/Hampshire accent that people tend to mistake for Irish or American.


----------



## wassop (Nov 20, 2016)

well where i live everyone speaks almost the same as me but i have a mix of spanish , texan (barely though, it only comes out sometimes) , and american accents .


----------



## Tobiume (Nov 20, 2016)

Y: I don't think I have one?


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2016)

Tobiume said:


> Y: I don't think I have one?



That'll just mean you have the accent of the region you come from. Everyone has an accent. It's not possible not to have one.


----------



## N a t (Nov 20, 2016)

Does a lisp count? Lmao, jk. I'm american. But I do speak very quickly without realizing it sometimes, which may have to do with my heritage.


----------



## boujee (Nov 20, 2016)

Brooklyn/Bronx accent
I also have a speech impediment so I tend to speak broken English


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 20, 2016)

northerners say i sound like a southerner, and southerners say i sound like a northerner.  which means i have what in America amounts to a neutral accent or "no accent," typical of those in Florida, and on the West Coast....


----------



## Corrie (Nov 20, 2016)

We all have accents, even though to you it doesn't sound like you do. 

I have a Canadian accent and it's plain to me. xP


----------



## Crash (Nov 20, 2016)

doesn't everyone have some sort of accent? i never thought i did until i got older and caught myself saying certain words, and then i realized i do. i'm from new jersey, but the southern part, so what accent i do have is a philly one.


----------



## fenris (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm from northeast Mississippi, and while my accent doesn't sound very strong to me (or to other folks from Mississippi), it apparently sounds pretty strong to people from other places!


----------



## iovis (Nov 20, 2016)

I have a slight accent
I still don't understand why I can't pronounce "-ts"


----------



## kayleee (Nov 20, 2016)

I have an American accent like west coast


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Nov 21, 2016)

Everyone has an accent.


----------



## Cailey (Nov 21, 2016)

same as kayleee, american - west coast. but sometimes a tad southernish as I have family back east.


----------



## mintellect (Nov 21, 2016)

Not much of an accent, not to me anyway.
I live on the Northeast Coast of the US if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Nov 21, 2016)

I have an Australian accent. Weird, to ourselves we don't have accents, but compared to Americans and the English, it's noticeable.


----------



## Aniko (Nov 21, 2016)

Everybody has an accent depending on who is listening. South England? You have an accent for me XD
I do have one too but can speak without it as well (meaning imitating another accent)


----------



## seliph (Nov 21, 2016)

Idk what my accent really is, it's not really a Canadian accent but it's not American that's for sure.

Also some of my friends say I pronounce some words more "Indian" than others so there's that.


----------



## Balverine (Nov 21, 2016)

I don't know what my 'accent' sounds like lol
I'm from Missouri, so I probably have a lame one, but I can't tell : P


----------



## satine (Nov 21, 2016)

I've noticed a bit of my Texan heritage showing through in my speech patterns, but usually my voice is pretty smooth/accent-less. That's probably because I do theatre though -- I've had to do all sorts of accents and talk all sorts of ways, so it sort of just mellowed out my actual voice. My friends who aren't from Texas think it's weird I don't sound that Southern lol.


----------



## Cazqui (Nov 21, 2016)

technically everyone has an accent


----------



## Waluigi (Nov 21, 2016)

naw ah dinnae

whit gave ye that impression


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 21, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> Everyone has an accent lmao.
> 
> I don't really know what mine is like though, I guess I have a London accent? But it's not posh at all lmao.



Do you sound like Tracer because if you do let me marry you


----------



## Chris (Nov 21, 2016)

Aerate said:


> Do you sound like Tracer because if you do let me marry you



I want to slap whoever voices Tracer. Her accent is so forced that as a Brit it drives me nuts!


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 21, 2016)

Tina said:


> I want to slap whoever voices Tracer. Her accent is so forced that as a Brit it drives me nuts!



*Cara Theobold* is your target Tina.


----------



## Chris (Nov 21, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> *Cara Theobold* is your target Tina.



Just looked up a video of her. Her natural voice is much nicer.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Nov 21, 2016)

I don't think I have an accent but people have told me I sound southern but I'm from California so that's weird.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 21, 2016)

To everyone else, I have a stereotypical Australian accent.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 21, 2016)

To everyone else, I have a stereotypical Australian accent.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 21, 2016)

I've been told that I sound like I have an English accent sometimes!


----------



## Alyx (Nov 21, 2016)

I do not believe I have an accent but I suppose what other people that do not live in this area would hear would be "oh yeah, you betcha".


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 22, 2016)

kinda posh british
i sound really dull and bored all of the time


----------



## Amy-chan (Nov 22, 2016)

I speak American English, or general English, whatever you prefer to call it. My profile says that I'm from Europe so you might assume that I'm from the UK or something but I'm, in fact, not.


----------



## piichinu (Nov 22, 2016)

im from cleveland ohio but i don't have a cleveland accent thankfully. i speak like a normal american with no dialects


----------



## Daydream (Nov 22, 2016)

When I speak French I have a French Canadian accent (from Quebec).

When I speak English, well... I don't know for sure since it's not my first language.


----------



## Claude (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm from the American Deep South but I don't have a southern accent (anymore. I did until I started kindergarten in a different city). A lot of my family does, though, so if I spent a lot of time with them I'll revert back to it.

I just have a Southeastern American accent.


----------



## chibibunnyx (Nov 22, 2016)

I have a tiny bit of an accent. More like a little lisp really. w,r, and s words get to me sometimes, not all though lol I'm full blown spanish but I was raised in new york all of my life, so I speak perfect english with a tiny bit of a twist that people catch on to, haha.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 22, 2016)

I really doubt I have one, considering I'm from Northern Ohio lmao ~


----------



## piske (Nov 22, 2016)

I think everyone has an accent according to someone, right? I am from Minnesota, but I live in the cities, so I think our accents in the city are pretty mild (especially when I talk to someone from beyond the 'burbs, it's like holy cow!). However, I've had someone comment on the way I say 'bagel' (which is super random btw), but other than that, I don't really get asked about it when I travel.


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 23, 2016)

people saying they don't have an accent lmao...what do u think u sound like to someone who doesn't sound like you? 

i have a neutral american accent i think. I'm from northern california, and i like to think i don't sound like the stereotypic californian accent you'd see in movies/tv shows


----------



## Ray-ACP (Nov 23, 2016)

Well, I don't think I have a accent, i'm from the United Kingdom. I was born in Bristol and moved to Manchester. Now i've been told I don't have a 'Bristolian' accent but I sound different to the manchester accent. I'm just a nomad who doesn't fit in anywhere xD


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 23, 2016)

you can tell im swedish when u listen to me speak in english but i like to think that it isnt too bad. it probably is tho but mhrrhhm ):


----------



## Soigne (Nov 23, 2016)

yea, new england (or boston i suppose?? is there a difference) my mother is to blame


----------



## Dim (Nov 23, 2016)

Doesn't everyone have an accent?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am soft spoken and a bit socially awkward. I don't know if you can consider that an accent lmao...


----------



## Kaedyn (Nov 23, 2016)

i'm South Aussie, so my accent is kind of a mix between stereotypical Australian and a really high-class British thanks to how our accent evolved over time. xD


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 23, 2016)

Nope. My mom tells me I have a slight Southern United States accent but I've never noticed it.


----------



## cloverette (Nov 23, 2016)

ive got a bit of a southern accent, i try to keep it under wraps because i think its obnoxious. i sometimes let it slip when im being polite or speaking with a sweeter tone (things like please, thank you, etc.)

edit: southern as in southern u.s.


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 23, 2016)

I have a disgusting southern accent because I'm from a disgusting southern state.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 25, 2016)

Tina said:


> I want to slap whoever voices Tracer. Her accent is so forced that as a Brit it drives me nuts!



I wouldn't know that! We love making fun of her voice though lol, every time I'm Tracer and I share my ult charge someone in my party always mimics her voice line in a hilarious tone "My ultimate is charging!!" Or whenever I use any of her voice lines 

Also guys I was indirectly asking out Celestefey way to ruin it!!


----------



## Bowie (Nov 25, 2016)

Bit of a Northern English accent because of where my parents grew up.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Nov 25, 2016)

Dixx said:


> I'm from Northeastern Pennsylvania, as far as i'm concerned I just have a normal American accent without any real dialect.
> 
> Also what does posh even mean is that like hipsters but from England? I thought it just meant cool



Hmm, posh is basically upper-class people! Or people who would like to be aha! They usually have a distinct accent, very stereotypically English. Like, if you've ever played League of Legends, Caitlyn's voice is posh! And maybe kinda like the 'google translate' voice, just less robotic.


----------



## Nodokana (Nov 25, 2016)

I don't but sometimes people say I have a slight Asian accent...? Born in the US and I rarely speak the language my parents speak.


----------



## WynterFrost (Nov 26, 2016)

Typical Aussie accent, though mine comes out a bit more English because of my mum. Also because I'm from WA apparently our accents are more monotone compared to people from the eastern states.


----------



## cornimer (Nov 26, 2016)

I assume that to people who don't live in my region of Canada I have some variation of a Canadian accent


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 27, 2016)

Not really. I've lived in the Southern US for all of my life (except for the the occasional vacation), but I don't have a southern accent. Actually have been told that my "accent" sounds like a mix of English and Southern


----------



## Turbo (Nov 27, 2016)

I have a slight Delawarean accent, though almost all native Delawareans have one (mostly in "slower-lower" Delaware). It's funny how once you leave here, everyone comments on your "mysterious accent".

Now if you'll excuse me, I gotta get some wooder from the kitchen zink. Or maybe I'll go to Merlin to get it from the crick.


----------

